

Where can I buy Android games? (I mean buy all the source code/IP.) - JK2012

I am looking to some simple Android casual games. Is there anything resembling an exchange for developers to monetize their IP in this way? Thanks in advance for any tips!
======
coryl
Research the authors of apps and email them?

